# new microwave is scaring my dog



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

"just testing if you really care about me, mom. that new blue kid seems to be getting a lot of your attention..." :angel2:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Pablo was a lot like this. If someone crinkled a coke can or a plastic cup...clicked a buckle...anything clicky, he would run and hide and tremble for hours. We tried treating but he would get so nervous he wouldn't take the treat. As he got older he actually improved somewhat on his own but it was always so sad to see him so upset! 

I'm sorry your Neeka has those feelings. Hopefully the positive treats will help her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The freezer drawer of my refrigerator started to make a different sound, and Buck barked about it. Dogs have such acute hearing, the microwave/speaker combo might have been 1000 times worse than nails on a chalkboard to a dog. Hopefully, with treats , Neeka can be reassured that sound combo isn't going to happen again and get used to the new microwave. Buck was right about the freezer, my husband had to adjust the fan.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Neeka is getting better. She is not retreating as far when we use the microwave, especially if I am feeding the other two dogs in kitchen and she wants her share. I think she is getting over her fear. We will just need to remember to turn off the speaker so we don't scare her again.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yikes. Who could have predicted that one. It sounds like you have the solutions well at hand though. Be brave Neeka!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

we know dogs hear better than we do. even human beings hear in different sound ranges. supposedly women tend to hear a wider sound range than men. good for neeka for trying to adapt.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Dear! I just found out Molly is very wary of my new refrigerator (delivered yesterday) I found out just now, when we were playing fetch, and the ball landed by the refrigerator and she refused to even go near it! She barked at me to come and get it for her! I think it's probably because it 'sounds' different from the old one.............I'm hoping in a couple of days she'll get used to it...........Silly Girl!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

uh oh. your new refrig must have a different sounding motor. once she figures out it still "dispenses" treats she will doubtless shrug and condescend to accept its presence. (if you can't curtsy, dispense treats!)


----------

